# Time for a battery?



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

2007 Honda Accord. I was at the dealer a while back and they did multi-point inspection. They rate everything in colors so the battery was in the yellow and the description read that it was just okay not good which would have been green. I did my own load test with a battery load tester this past summer and it also confirmed that it was at the low side of good. This morning I forgot to shut off the headlights and was sitting with the engine off for about 20 minutes. I went to start the car and it was dead. Is 20 minutes too short to have caused it to die. I don't mind replacing the battery if necessary but I also don't want to throw it out if it has another year(s) of life in it. Time to replace it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

In your area as cold as it gets and two differant test suggested it's no good, hmm. Time for a new one.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

If any doubt, take it to an auto parts store or Walmart. They usually test them for free.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most auto supply stores will even change it for you free.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

to charge it just drive for an hour or so. but if its dead it could fry your alternator with it trying to charge.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

redman88 said:


> to charge it just drive for an hour or so. but if its dead it could fry your alternator with it trying to charge.


 That's not true. It won't hurt your alternator.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

6 years old, two tests show marginal, change it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

To me it is time for a new battery when I DO NOT leave the lights on, everything on the vehicle is working normally, but then suddenly on a cold day the battery does not have enough power to start the vehicle (will not hold a charge).

If I leave the lights on, then charge the battery, then it starts the vehicle ok after that, then no need for a new battery.

The battery is just like one in a cell phone. If you use the cellphone and run down the battery, you need to plug it in and recharge it.

Same with a car. If you leave the lights on without the vehicle running, then you need to recharge the battery - either with a car battery charger or by jump starting and leaving the vehicle running (alternator recharges the battery).


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Billy_Bob said:


> To me it is time for a new battery when I DO NOT leave the lights on, everything on the vehicle is working normally, but then suddenly on a cold day the battery does not have enough power to start the vehicle (will not hold a charge).
> 
> If I leave the lights on, then charge the battery, then it starts the vehicle ok after that, then no need for a new battery.
> 
> ...


He needs a battery. He said he left the headlights on for only 20 minutes. Would you not change your cell phone battery if you had to recharge it after every few calls and it is 6 years old?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

47_47 said:


> He needs a battery. He said he left the headlights on for only 20 minutes. Would you not change your cell phone battery if you had to recharge it after every few calls and it is 6 years old?


 Could also be the alternator. Why not just take the battery for a free test and know for sure?


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Could be the battery, could be the alternator. Run the car at idle, and see what the altenator is putting out. Put all accessories on, and it should be putting out 13.5 or thereabouts. If it is, it is not the alternator. 
And like Rusty says... a dead or going dead battery will NOT hurt the alternator.
Take it to one of those free battery test places and ask them to do a load test. 
Batteries are strange. MY brand new 2000 Buick LeSabre had the original battery when I traded in, in 2007...seven years no problems.. My then new Buick Lucerne, had the battery replaced under warranty after 17 months. 
Frankly, I know everyone is not in my position, but I would just go buy a new one. Nothing is more frustrating, and dangerous in the cold, than a car that won't start. Been there with all the junk I used to drive in my youth.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

*Replace the battery*. It's extremely lucky to have a battery last 5 years, let alone 6. Is it worth getting stranded to save a few dollars? Get your batttery from a battery distributor or an auto parts store. Dealers will double the price.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

3 years or more replace the battery for sure. Easy way to test the alternator, while the engine is running disconnect a battery cable, if the veh stalls the alternator is bad.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Two tests already showed the battery going weak, I would suggest replacing with a new decent quality battery. The cold weather on the way will just work that battery even harder, not worth needing a jump start or tow just to save a few bucks. 






Hardway said:


> 3 years or more replace the battery for sure. Easy way to test the alternator, while the engine is running disconnect a battery cable, if the veh stalls the alternator is bad.


 
Do not do this on a newer car, disconnecting a battery with the vehicle running can cause a voltage spike and fry your cars computer, not very common to happen but it is possible.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

D-rock said:


> Two tests already showed the battery going weak, I would suggest replacing with a new decent quality battery. The cold weather on the way will just work that battery even harder, not worth needing a jump start or tow just to save a few bucks.
> 
> Do not do this on a newer car, disconnecting a battery with the vehicle running can cause a voltage spike and fry your cars computer, not very common to happen but it is possible.


 
"That said, removing the battery while the engine is running is not recommended for modern vehicles as the battery does play an important role in surge suppression by absorbing current spikes and if you run a vehicle without a battery for an extended period of time you put extra strain on the voltage regulators within the vehicle's electrical system. In older vehicles that used carburetors and did not have computer controls removing the battery was fine, but it's generally not recommended for modern cars."

Hind sight I did not consider the new veh with all the computers and such. I stand corrected, I guess it is time to get a new vehicle.:laughing:


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

I replaced it the other day. Looks like prices have gone up quite a bit. Last battery I bought was about 5 years ago for my other car and I think it was about $60. Today that same battery listed for $105. Wouldn't surprise me if I had to go out and get another one soon for that car.


----------

